# The clutter...the CLUTTER!!! *shock gasp*



## Onederland (May 8, 2005)

I need help on organizing my cosmetics.

All you girls have them all nicely arranged and organized. But me...







Well those are the things that I use daily. I need a way to organize them better.

I mean, after all, I *am* guy. So i guess its my masculine genes that are to blame for my messy-ness.

Any tips on organization?


----------



## roxybc (May 8, 2005)

Go to Wal-Mart and get some of those clear drawer ubnits.  They work great, they are clear so you can see everything that's in the, and you can also pull the drawers right out for easier access.  They are pretty cheap, and the brand I like best is called Serlite or something like that.  I also have a lot of funky plastic cups in the bathroom that hold my makeup brushes and liners, you know, the "taller stuff"


----------



## Jillith (May 8, 2005)

I like being able to see everything, so I recommend some clear platic or acrylic drawers or some acrylic compartmentalized trays.  Have fun!  I love organizing my makeup.  It relaxes me.


----------



## user2 (May 8, 2005)

I have an expandable toolbox so you can add some "floors" with your growing collection. It comes with different drawers for all of your different products...and its red!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 12, 2005)

.


----------



## Janice (May 12, 2005)

I would do 4 of those white & clear Sterilite 3 drawer units (either stacked on top of one another or 2 stacks of 2) would be perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you might need less looking again, but you could put all your eyeshadows, bronzers, CC's, etc in them.

For the brushes, pencils, paintsticks, lipglosses, etc I would do nice pencil holders.

For the larger items I would de-clutter down to what I use on a consistent daily basis and then throw the rest into organized bins under the sink and to the front so you can just reach down and grab what you need.


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 2, 2010)

I would recommend either the Sterlite drawer units or possibly some of those kitchen/desk organizer trays. The ones that look like larger silverware organizers seem to work really well for some people.


----------

